# Gibson Les Paul Classic P90 - $1800 - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Not a bad price on this. Especially considering the big jump in Gibson prices over the last year.

If I didn’t already have the Pelham Blue one, I’d probably offer him $1600 on this and settle at $1700.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Very tempting.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

L&M sold these off for $1799 in 2020/ The 2018 Classic is a much better guitar for around the same money. Finish is nice though


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> L&M sold these off for $1799 in 2020/ The 2018 Classic is a much better guitar for around the same money. Finish is nice though


Some of them had Richlite fretboards, if that matters to people.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes, these were 1800 new and have Richlite boards.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

The actual price was around $2249 if I recall correctly, but yeah, they were blowing them out whenever they had a sale. Boxing Day, Black Friday, inventory, etc...


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

TubeStack said:


> Yes, these were 1800 new and have Richlite boards.


I thought so. But later ones are rosewood, and the price did go up later. But $1800 was the lowest I saw new in the store on sale, and that was pretax though.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Don’t take this as a rant but just an observation...

As new prices have climbed steeply over the last 2 or 3 years, they’ve pulled used prices with them.

I’ve seen a LOT of people lately talking about “could’a, should’a, would’a” prices. I don’t like it any more than the next guy, but a brand new Les Paul Studio will currently run you $2145 with tax. I remember not that long ago when new ones were $1099 and used ones were plentiful at $700 to $750.

But when I see some guy asking $1250 on kijiji, who the hell am I to message him “but it was only a thousand bucks new...”?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Agreed. $1800 is pretty good for this right now. A year ago I think a similar one sold here for about the same or more.
My 2014 LPJ was as low $499 on blowout when they were new...I'm not selling it for that!


----------

